# My Kraft Mac & Cheese experiment.



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Two Christmases ago I hosted a luncheon for a group of friends. One of the young ladies eats a very limited diet among which is Kraft Mac & Cheese.

I fixed half the box for her and forgot about the other half (opened) in my kitchen cabinet.

It's been sitting there (again, opened) through cold and heat, humidity and dryness.

In the spirit of thriftiness I just cooked it for my lunch.
My report: it tastes exactly the same as if I opened a brand new box.
Bet it would have been good two or three years from now.

So. Looks like boxed mac and cheese has a terrific shelf life. :goodjob:


stef


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

They don't last forever though. I opened one last week and the powdered cheese mix was like hard granules that wouldn't dissolve. I then looked at the box and noticed it had an expiration date of 2002 on it. Ooops!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

taste like orange salty noodles to me, I cant understand why kids like it


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

True confessions time...I gotta admit, I like boxed mac and cheese.  It's not as good as homemade, and it's better if you can add some real cheese to it, but it's a quick tasty meal when you're bone tired. Add some tuna and peas to it and it's a meal. It has a place in my preps.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I use it all the time to make tuna casserole. I like the ones with the packages of liquid cheese, but the dry powder ones work fine too. I add extra elbow noodles for the boiling part, and peas, mushrooms, onions, spinach (either dehydrated, which I rehydrate separately before adding, or frozen, fresh or canned), and it's a great meal. I consider homemade mac and cheese casserole to be a whole different food, and we enjoy both.

It's not the most healthy or organic thing you can eat, but it's a part of our food storage and regular meal rotation.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmmm....I don't really care for boxed mac n cheez. But my kids love it. I haven't bought it for quite a while, in the spirit of trying to eat more whole foods. However, I think I will have to get some more for the pantry. I hadn't thought about 'doctoring' them up....


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Mac'n cheese; very useful. Add tuna,spam,leftover ham,salmon and various veggies. Stove top or finish in the oven with a butter and breadcrumb topping. A good "now what do I fix" staple. About the only thing I ever lost any to was flour moths in the mac...and in an emergency..rinse and boil!


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

I still crave ramen noodles...now THERE'S a confession!


----------



## MrsClaus (Oct 16, 2003)

I make a basic white sauce and add the cheese packet to it to make boxed mac and cheese taste better.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I keep the boxed mac and cheese as part of my emergency food prep storage, but it's not a food that DH and I eat. In the early years of our marriage we lived on it and ramen noodles and deer meat. We completely burned ourselves out on these foods and it would have to be an emergency for us to eat them again. Hopefully we won't have to.


----------

